

Ubuntu World Domination in Progress - ahsonwardak
http://modfree.org/index.php?topic=1067.0

======
dmpayton
Being that I'm relatively new to the *nix world (installed Ubuntu for the
first time in May '07), I've been extremely glad to see such a great community
behind the OS.

Ubuntu is taking over the world? Fine by me, I haven't looked back at Windows
in 4 months.

